# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  ИСККОН в Вене (Австрия)

## Lakshmana Prana das

Ищу контакты ИСККОН в Вене(Австрия).

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Лакшмана Прана прабху, сейчас в вене нет исконовского храма. 
Контакт в Австрии 
Lakshmivan das
Wolfshoferamt 57
3572 Wolfshoferamt
Tel. 0043 699 1065 5389
E-mail: lakshmivan.ids@pamho.net
Он из австрии и у него можно узнать точно насчет других преданных в австрии. 
А вам нужна именно Вена?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Амрита Сита. Мне не нужно, один преданный спросил. Я ему передам инфо.

----------


## Natalie Zubova

Дорогие преданные, за последнее время в Вене образовалась очень хорошая община. 
Пишите, пожалуйста, нам, когда будете приезжать в Вену! )) 
Вот контакты:
natalie.zubova@gmail.com
+436509429480 (Наташа)

----------


## Nava-kishori Devi Dasi

Дорогие преданные, кто ищет контакты в Австрии. 
В Вене есть с 2015 года храм. 
Каждую субботу в 16:00 проходит Субботняя программа (критан, лекция, Гаура арати, прасад)
По четвергам в 18:00 Бхакти Врикша на русском. 
Будем вам рады! 
https://www.facebook.com/iskconwien/
https://vk.com/vedischeszentrum
Контакты: 
Vedisches Zentrum, ISKCON VIENNA
Loquaiplatz 2
1060 Wien
vedisches.zentrum@gmail.com
+436509429480

----------


## Nava-kishori Devi Dasi

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные!
Немного поменялись данные и программы

Каждое воскресенье праздничная программа начало в 14 часов.
Русская Бхати Врикша по средам - для точной информации свяжитесь с нами. 

НОВЫЙ ТЕЛЕФОН: +43 677 62770954 (Вишну Нараяна прабху)

vedischeszentrum.at
https://www.facebook.com/vedischeszentrum/

----------

